# Entering UK with expired TB Test.... HELP



## Kahn_100 (Nov 30, 2019)

Good Morning people...

My wife recently got her spouse visa to enter the UK on 2nd December 2020.

At the time of the application, her TB test was valid and is due to expire on 6 Jan 2021.

I had already booked my flight to see her prior to applying for the visa in October 2020 to travel in Dec 2020 and return 10 Jan 2021. I'm hoping to bring her back with me.

My question is, can she travel on a expired TB test ?, if so can someone please provide a link to confirm the information as i'm reading mixed replies.


i would appreciate all your help..

Thank you

Kash


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

Immigration rules only mention that TB certificate should be valid at the time you submit your visa application i.e when you pay your visa processing fees. I dont see any issues traveling with expired TB certificate. They would not even bother to ask about it when you arrived at Heathrow airport. 

You should travel before the expiry date of vignette sticker


----------



## Kahn_100 (Nov 30, 2019)

ILR1980 said:


> Immigration rules only mention that TB certificate should be valid at the time you submit your visa application i.e when you pay your visa processing fees. I dont see any issues traveling with expired TB certificate. They would not even bother to ask about it when you arrived at Heathrow airport.
> 
> You should travel before the expiry date of vignette sticker


Thank you for you’re reply. That actually does sound correct and makes sense.
I just checked her passport and I believe they have given her 90 days to travel..... I was unsure what the date range was for but I believe it is for the vignette.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I’d advise your wife to travel with the TB test result (and the other documentation used when the application was lodged) anyway, in the off chance that they ask to see it.... when I came over on a Fiancée Visa back in ‘12, the Border Force chap was more interested in chatting to my husband (who had come to Canada for a few days to escort me to London) about football than asking any questions about my visa... I had all of the paperwork in my carry on bag (as was the advice of the lovely people here) but he ended up just stamping my passport and waved us through.


----------



## maham555 (Jun 26, 2021)

Kahn_100 said:


> Good Morning people...
> 
> My wife recently got her spouse visa to enter the UK on 2nd December 2020.
> 
> ...


i have same question please tell me what should i do


----------



## maham555 (Jun 26, 2021)

can i travel with expired tb test is it ok


----------



## DharshiniUmapathy16 (4 mo ago)

Kahn_100 said:


> Good Morning people...
> 
> My wife recently got her spouse visa to enter the UK on 2nd December 2020.
> 
> ...


How was your wife's travel?! Did they allow her with expired TB report. Can you please post about the experience.


----------

